
Popular web host SiteGround to completely remove Cpanel customer accounts - HN-Censorship
Within the next couple weeks SiteGround will force its current users (shared &amp; cloud) to use their in-house &quot;Site Tools&quot;, removing Cpanel entirely.
======
rshnotsecure
SiteGround, along with Singlehop, is a Chinese front company for the military.
I don’t necessarily blame them for buying out the world’s registrars and
hosting services...the rollout of Tor was a giant wake up call to the CCP that
can theoretically run almost anywhere as it is software. The only way to
compete with such a high level software solution is to make absolute sure you
have as much of the hardware boxed in and squatted on as possible.

The proof btw is the fact that some of Siteground’s servers are using banners
that are _only_ used by a specific set of companies in China...the “sinister
6” I once heard them called. Venus, TOP-SEC, SANGFOR, NSFOCUS, and Hillstone
Networks were all formed in the early 1990’s (some under different names) by
the MSS, the Ministry of State Security. It is like a combination of the CIA
and the FBI. As for the last of the 6, that would fascinatingly need H3C,
formed out of a partial merger between Huawei and 3Com.

All of these companies sell exclusively defensive firewall, DDOS and NG-WAF-
like products. At one time there mission was more defensive, the Chinese were
paranoid, rightly IMO, that they were running entirely on American software
and thus very vulnerable (with the exception of the Titan Rain attack in
2003). However after the GFC in 2008, as hacking became more aggressive, China
would start leveraging these firms for surveillance and DDOS on an
extraordinary level. Now they have grown so bold as to do things that are
frankly somewhat humorously obvious if the situation was not so serious and
the political leadership of most countries devoid (purely due to birth years
and what they were exposed to) technical experience.

EDIT: because the Alexa Top 1 Million is pretty well sanitized, best resource
I recommend is a book from the Naval Institute Press that came out two weeks
ago: [https://www.usni.org/press/books/chinese-communist-
espionage](https://www.usni.org/press/books/chinese-communist-espionage)

------
ryanmccullagh
I would like to invite current PHP developers and freelancers to come try out
my project in light of this news. Amezmo provides managed hosting fully
integrated with GitHub/GitLab (but not required) for deployments. Lots of
other features too ,but I won't name them here.

